# Age and score



## duck_slayer89 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just curious


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

Looks close to 4 or 5 and a cull cause no brow tines


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

fishingcowboy said:


> cull cause no brow tines


dirt nap if he walks out


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Cull buck.....no brows......blast em.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Bust him, cull for sure.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

120-130 (very low 120's might be gratuitous) class management buck. Cull that dude.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*I Have to disagree...*

I don't think the buck will score over 90''

Age is hard to tell...G-Luck



sotexhookset said:


> 120-130 (very low 120's might be gratuitous) class management buck. Cull that dude.


----------

